# Weisspünktchen -Ichthyo ?



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

folgendes Problem habe ich am Wochende (typisch, wann sonst... :-(  ) festgestellt.

Einer meiner Fische ist seit Freitag lethargisch und frisst auch nur mehr sehr lustlos (aber immer noch fleissig!). Dabei konnte ich auch einen Blick auf beunruhigende weisse Punkte, die aber sehr klein sind, werfen.
Und heute hat er mich mit einer Flipper-Imitation begrüsst, was mich auch nicht wirklich beruhigt hat. Sieht zwar imposant aus wenn er auf der Schwanzflosse tanzt, jagt aber einen einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken wenn man weiss warum Koi das normalerweise machen... 

anbei seht ihr ein Foto der weissen Pünktchen auf seinem Kopf (am Nacken und am Auge)







Was meint ihr, sind es Ichthyo?



lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doogie!

Für mein laienhaftes Auge schaut das schon so aus :

Zumindest wenn ich von meinen AQ-Fischen darauf schließe.


Allerdings breitete sich das bei mir bisher 2x bei Neuzugängen aus - und da ging es immer zuerst von den Flossen ( Brust oder Bauch-) aus und nicht von Kopf und Nacken.


Aber vielleicht ist es bei Teichfischen resp. Koi ja anders   


lg Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2005)

Hai!

Kannst Du kurzfristig einen Schleimhautabstrich hinbekommen?:lupe: 
Über das Foto schwer zu sagen, von dem Verhalten her und vom Aussehen her könnte es durchaus Ichtyo sein :gruebel: 
Denk dran....der Sommer steht vor der Tür


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

wenn das so einfach wäre... der kerl lässt sich einfach nicht einfangen, sieht den Kescher nur von weiten und taucht ab.

 

hat schon mal wer versucht während der Fütterung einen Abstrich zu nehmen? Geht sowas oder auch chancenlos?

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doogie!


Das ist kaum hinzubekommen.  Wir keschern immer zu zweit.  Alleine ist das immer schwieriger.

Wenn Du einen Abstrich nicht hinbekommst, würde ich die Sache sehr genau beobachten und schauen, ob es schlimmer wird. Die Wassertemperaturen steigen und wenn es Ichtyo ist, wirst Du das ziemlich schnell sehen   Ist denn schon eine Veränderung eingetreten? Hüpft er oft, viel scheuern, am Wassereinlauf stehen?
Was ist mit den anderen?
Wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

Ichtyo 100% 

Ich würde handeln. Und zwar Teichbehandlung lediglich mit Malachit. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2005)

erklär mir mal das keschern zu zweit, vielleicht mach ich einfach was falsch...
--
ich beobachte, keine sorge, ich schlaf schon fast am teich 

Bisher kein einziger weiterer Sprung, und was mich besonders verwirrt: überhaupt kein Schrubben... 
Die Teichtemperaturen steigen in den letzten Tagen rapide an, liegen jetzt um die 22 Grad und es kommen noch die heissen Tage diese Woche...

die Punkte sind in den letzten 3 Tagen (seit Sonntag) auch nicht mehr geworden. 

werd' noch nicht ganz schlau draus...
Es stimmt schon, der große ist unser Sensibelchen, vielleicht juckt ihn was was die anderen überhaupt nicht stören würde... 

aber ich halte weiterhin die Augen offen , will aber noch nix reinleeren bevor ich nicht sicher bin

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

Hai Doogie!

Wir haben zwei große Kescher, manövrieren den Fisch in eine Ecke wo ein Seerosenkorb steht und schon isser drinne   
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, den Kescher zunächst nicht zu führen, sondern ganz ruhig im Wasser zu halten. Wenn die Fisch ruhiger werden, kann man sie meist problemlos überreden. Wir haben aber auch einen, dem unsere Bemühungen völlig egal sind. Da dauerts halt ein paar Minuten länger.
Meine Frau steht immer auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Funzt wunderbar.

Bei den Wassertemperaturen solltest Du eigentlich in relativ kurzer Zeit eine Vermehrung der Pünktchen feststellen, wenn es denn Ichtyo ist. Dann musste aber flink werden.  
So lange die Koi ruhig sind, sich normal verhalten und auch normal fressen, kann das Problem meiner Meinung nach so groß noch nicht sein.

Das Problem bei Ichtyo ist eben nur, dass es bei wärmeren Temperaturen zu sehr großen und vor allem schnellen Vermehrungsraten kommt.
Und Ichtyo unterscheidet wohl nicht zwischen Fischen die top drauf sind und Weicheiern, die andauernd irgendwas haben.
So über das Forum sicher schwer zu beurteilen. Da musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ist es Ichtyo und Du machst erst mal nichts, werden deine Fische einen kompletten Zyclus und neuen Befall hinnehmen müssen. Und da kommen bei dem warmen Wasser schnell einige tausend neue __ Schwärmer zusammen.
Wenn Du da selbst realtiv sicher bist, würde ich mich an Rainers Vorschlag halten und kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Heute Morgen waren diese Punkte fast komplett weg... 
immer noch kein scheuern, kein Springen.

Wenn ich mir 100% sicher wäre hätte ich auch kein Problem zu behandeln, aber nur auf Verdacht hin ... ? 

Ich beobachte weiter...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Ich habe auch an meinen Koi weiße Pünktchen entdeckt.Die Fische die das haben sind immer also of am Wassereinlauf.Die Punkte sind an den Hinteren und an den oberen Flossen.Was kann ich machen fangen funktioniert nicht.
Auf dem Bild ist es sehr schlecht zu erkennen.

Ich habe durch zufall gesehen das auch ein paar Koi aus dem Wasser springen.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix

was machen nun deine Koi ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

gerade Ichthyo kommt ja nicht einfach so in den Teich geflogen. Hast du denn vor kurzem neue Fische zum Altbestand gesetzt?

Sollte dein Altbestand irgendwann einmal mit Ichthyo konfrontiert gewesen sein und hast du die Gewissheit, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um Ichthyo handelt, dann solltest du tatsächlich erst mal abwarten. In den aller meisten Fällen regelt das der Fisch von selbst, denn die Fische haben sich in solchen Fällen eine Form der Resistenz aufgebaut.

Achte mal darauf, ob dieser Fisch "schwer atmet". Das wäre zumindest ein weiteres Indiz pro Ichthyo. 

Wie groß ist dieser Fisch überhaupt? Das wäre wichtig um die Relationen auf deinem Bild richtig einschätzen können. Ichthyo erscheint größenmäßig ja nicht in Abhängigkeit zum Wirt  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

was meine Fische betrifft kann ich inzwischen Entwarnung geben.
Alle wohl auf und Punkt-los!

lG und danke
Doogie


----------

